
Show HN: We built what a $12M ICO promised - voltaire
https://medium.com/@officialamulet/we-built-what-a-12m-ico-couldnt-47dbf4fd11ad
======
peak-of-irony
This is neat. Are you doing your own crawling / indexing or is this data
pulled in from somewhere else?

~~~
voltaire
Custom python crawler staging data in S3, extractors pick it up from there
enriching it using DeepMoji & Fasttext pretrained models for sentiment along
with some custom trained SVMs to measure influence, data gets staged in Mongo,
then sent to Elastic.

~~~
peak-of-irony
Any particular reason you didn't opt for scrapy...

